# strange screeching



## calypso9091 (Aug 7, 2006)

1993 nissan altima
recently my car has been making a very high-pitched screeching sound. it doesn't happen very often and i know it doesnt have anything to with my brakes because the braking works great. it can happen any time whether i am accelerating, braking or just switching gears. anyone know what the problem is?


----------



## streettechu13 (Sep 1, 2006)

Checked your power steering belt lately?


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

Could also be the waterpump or ps pump.. watch the belt path for any wobbly movement of pullys- I've had one that wobbled over an inch! But hopefully it's just a slipping belt. check your tension.


----------



## redzz (Aug 25, 2006)

chaeck that your cam oilers are not blocked which can make a screeching noise because they are dry


----------



## redzz (Aug 25, 2006)

your cams are dry that is.


----------



## Leuthesius (Sep 7, 2006)

Check your wheel hubs. Bearings could be going or gone. That's what that was for me. Do you feel anything in the brakes strange? It's not really the brakes, but close enough.


----------

